# Wie Defekt im Notebook-Netzteil sicher feststellbar ?



## Basti1 (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo !


 Da ich das Notebook fast ausschließlich in meiner Wohnung nutzte, legte ich das Batterieteil im aufgeladenen Zustand außerhalb des Notebooks ab. So wird das Batterieteil vor unnötigen Lade- und Entladeprozessen bewahrt. Die Lebensdauer des Batterieteils verlängert sich. So habe ich es im Internet gelesen und gehandhabt.
 Eines Tages setzte das Notebook plötzlich aus, so als hätte jemand die Stromzufuhr unterbrochen. Dies wiederholte sich mehrfach in immer kürzeren Abständen bis das Notebook schließlich gar nicht mehr bootete. Daraufhin baute ich das Batterieteil ins Notebook und konnte ohne Netzteil booten und arbeitete einige Minuten. Für mich war klar, das Netzteil ist defekt und ich kann folglich das Batterieteil nicht mehr Aufladen.  Also brach ich die Versuche mit Batterieteil im Notebook ab, um im Bedarfsfall noch mit dem Notebook zu arbeiten. Da ich noch Garantie hatte. Gab ich das Netzteil zum Tausch in dem zuständigen Computerladen ab. Hier sagte man mir, dass nicht unbedingt das Netzteil defekt sein muß. Der Fehler könnte auch im Notebook liegen. Ich zweifle nach wie vor an der Aussage des Verkäufers. Bin aber unsicher. Deshalb meine Expertenfrage:
 Wie kann ich feststellen, dass der Defekt ausschließlich im Netzteil liegt?


 Vielen Dank für jeden Techniktip.


 Alles Gute im neuen Jahr !


 Mit freundlichen Grüßen


 Basti1


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Januar 2011)

Probier es einfach mit einem anderen Netzteil aus.
Der Laden müsste doch meistens Vorführ-Notebooks haben, die auch Strom brauchen.
Wenn es dann läuft, weiß man, dass es am Netzteil liegt-> Neues Netzteil wegen Garantie fordern.
Wenn es nicht läuft-> Neues Notebook/Reperatur fordern.
So würde ich es machen.


----------



## conwa (1. Januar 2011)

Wird das Netzteilgehaeuse noch warm? (Hand auflegen) Ausgangsspannung mit einem Voltmeter messen (falls vorhanden)  Der Fehler kann auch am Notebook liegen, z. Bspl. Kontakt unterbrochen an der Steckverbindung NT -> NB


----------



## Alex555 (1. Januar 2011)

also bei Dell Notebooks kommt da eine Fehlermeldung im Bios, wenn das Netzteil nicht mehr 100%ig funktioniert.


----------



## Erzbaron (1. Januar 2011)

Der Verkäufer hat durchaus recht, es muss nicht unbedingt das Netzteil sein, auch die Buchse im Notebook ist eine beliebte Fehlerquelle und geht gern kaputt ... aber das kann man mit einem baugleichen Notebook relativ einfach testen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

Deswegen hat Apple ja den magnetischen Kontakt fürs Netzteil an den Mac Books. Da ist es egal, wenn der abgerissen wird, einfach wieder dranstecken. 

Aber das Notebook NT kannst du wirklich nur an einem Modell testen, das dafür geeignet ist.


----------

